# Discourse is dead forever and whoever is the funniest will win the future



## Null (Feb 25, 2020)

Someone brought up Sargon to me and after thinking about why he sucks so bad I came to a realization that I believe is worth preserving.

The reason why Sargon sucks so bad is that he's a demagogue. His audience of low IQ demagogues will be the cringey boomer uncle of the future, posting shitty garbage memes on 2070 Facebook while everyone else ignores him. What convinces those people he is smart is simply that he's memorized a lot. That's why he obsesses over history and shit like Locke. That's why all cringe atheists constantly rehearse centuries dead arguments about "if god is good why is there evil blah blah blah".

When was the last time you watched a debate? Fucking never, unless it's a "debate" and you're just watching people yell at each other for fun. The political GOP/DNC debates are basically just Internet Bloodsports for boomers. People yelling at each other.

In the era of information, you'd think everyone would just know the truth by now but that's not the case. Presumably, the truth is out there, for all societal issues, but it's muddied and muddied primarily by the fact no one cares what the truth is. We all have our truth and we all memorize our arguments and at the end of the day we feel we know what's right and wrong and that's good enough for us. Everyone else can go fuck themselves. The reason Sargon/Atheist cringelords are cringelords now when they weren't at during The Amazing Atheist's peak was how new their ideas were. Now everyone's an atheist and we all know everything they know; harping on it now is just bullying religious people.

The 'rise of the right' everyone is freaking out about is actually just the rise of comedy. Hitler and the n-word and all sorts of anti-intellectual shit like climate change denial, anti-vaccines, whatever is due to the fact that that side is really funny and tramples all over things we previously established as sacred in the 2000s and grew reverent of in the 2010s.

Ben Shapiro built an entire career DEMOLISHING libtards with gotcha moments, and that's really mostly on the right, because the left prescribes to a sort of intellectualism that mandates taking things seriously and not using 'ad whateverthefucks' in arguments.

Though with the anti-porn pro-state rhetoric growing now, I think the pendulum is going to swing again. The anti-intellectualism is getting to a point where it is stepping on the toes of people in the same way that the left had before, and the tide of demand for personal freedom conflicts with the most prominent influencers on the right. If you started loving Hitler because he was going to put the SJWs in labor camps you might start looking at other potential policies and wonder "how does this benefit me?" when you're not in on the joke

tl;dr i'm sleepy goodnight


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Feb 25, 2020)

but humor is dead too


----------



## Eryngium (Feb 25, 2020)

Nighty night, don’t let the bed bugs bite


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Feb 25, 2020)

the meek have inherited the earth!


----------



## francesco (Feb 25, 2020)

When was it exactly that discourse was alive? Even in Socrates' Athens all those Greek philosopher you read about were bickering over nonsense and flinging gotchas at each other.
With that said, human stupidity does actually have it's limits. There's only so far you can get with vapid rhetoric and irony poisoned memes.


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Feb 25, 2020)

Who ever has the most power and influence will win in the future as they always have. Arguments don't matter money does.


----------



## A Cardboard Box (Feb 25, 2020)

This has been happening forever though. Literally since public discourse has been recorded. Diogenes was a cringey edgelord but he forever BTFO Plato over how to describe a man in the smallest amount of words. Plato said "fatherless biped" so diogenes brought a plucked chicken and yelled before the audience "behold, Plato's man!"

Nobody cares about that lecture at all or whatever Plato had to say or what his point was, all that will ever be remembered is "Diogenes blew Plato the fuck out lmao" and that's what the Greeks thought, too.

Moving forward in time to the Salem Witch Trials when Giles Corey refused to testify so they stacked rocks on top of him one by one until he would eventually give up and testify. Every time they asked if he was ready to repent he just said "more weight." Eventually he died. Nobody cares what the actual arguments for or against witchcraft or religious law or any of that, but people do remember the "more weight" dude. 

Nothing is new under the sun. 

Anyway that's my two cents.


----------



## Shaved Kiwis (Feb 25, 2020)

This is down to evolving technology and communication methods. People talk less and less everyday. You no longer need to call businesses to find info or order things. You can do everything via texts and email. *And most importantly with the rise of social media and dumb algorithms that feed us what we want it is much easier to fall down echo chambers both in terms of being fed content that confirms our biases and having the people that we talk to be filtered to fit our ideals.*


----------



## An Ghost (Feb 25, 2020)

tragedy and comedy are two sides of the same coin


----------



## Icasaracht (Feb 25, 2020)

Someone brought up Null to me and after thinking about why he sucks so bad I came to a realization that I believe is worth preserving.

The reason why Null sucks so bad is that he's a drama-cow. His Kiwis of low IQ spergs will be the cringey boomer aunts of the future, shit-posting garbage E-thot trivia on 2070 Threads while everyone else ignores them. What convinces those people he is smart is simply that he's shit-posted a lot. That's why he obsesses over lolcows and shit like Chris Chan. That's why all cringe moralfags constantly rehearse centuries dead arguments about "if doxxing is okay why are there suicides blah blah blah".

When was the last time you watched a good thread? Fucking never, unless it's a "thread" and you're just watching people rate each other for feels. The Deep Thoughts threads are basically just TikTok for millennials. People rating each other.

In the era of information, you'd think everyone would just know the truth by now but that's not the case. Presumably, the truth is out there, for all societal issues, but it's muddied and muddied primarily by the fact no one cares what the truth is. We all have our truth and we all memorize our arguments and at the end of the day we feel we know what's right and wrong and that's good enough for us. Everyone else can go fuck themselves. The reason Null/Kiwifarms' cringelords are cringelords now when they weren't at during CWCki peak was how new their ideas were. Now everyone's a cow and we all know everything they do; harping on it now is just bullying eccentric people.

The 'rise of the doxxers' everyone is freaking out about is actually just the rise of comedy. Sargon and the n-word and all sorts of anti-intellectual shit like race realism, Brexit, whatever is due to the fact that that side is really funny and tramples all over things we previously established as sacred in the 2000s and grew reverent of in the 2010s.

Jordan Peterson built an entire career DEMOLISHING trannies with gotcha moments, and that's really mostly on the farms, because the white knights prescribe to a sort of intellectualism that mandates taking things seriously and not using 'ad whateverfucks' in arguments.

Though with the anti-dox pro-censorship rhetoric growing now, I think the pendulum is going to swing again. The anti-intellectualism is getting to a point where it is stepping on the toes of people in the same way that the Kiwis had before, and the tide of demand for personal freedom conflicts with the most prominent influencers on the internet. If you started loving Null because he was going to put the autists on Kiwi farms you might start looking at other potential policies and wonder "how does this benefit me?" when you're not in on the joke

tl;dr i'm exceptional goodnight


----------



## Nobunaga (Feb 25, 2020)

Did you wait to play mgs 2 until now?


----------



## The Cunting Death (Feb 25, 2020)

All I know is that the world is a shitshow and I'm just sitting in the sidelines eating my popcorn, enjoying this trainwreck


----------



## The Fool (Feb 25, 2020)

Well, as The Mysterious Stranger says, in summery, "Laughter is the ultimate weapon, stronger than any bomb, but do people use it? No." It's not new to critique a culture of being too serious and how feeble they are against the nigh-unstoppable force of laughter. People believing they're right just by repeating phrases isn't new either, I mean, just look at every political ideology that ever existed, especially communist ones.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Feb 25, 2020)

Also whoever gets made loses.


----------



## Mike Stoklasa (Feb 25, 2020)

Uncanny Valley said:


> but humor is dead too


butt humor will never die


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Feb 25, 2020)

Uncanny Valley said:


> but humor is dead too


Humor is dead and we killed Him.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Feb 25, 2020)

Calling someone a Nigger is only insulting because you let it be insulting.

A nigger isn't any different than calling someone an idiot. A Nigger is someone who lacks higher functioning in their brain and only operates on simplistic pre-determined thought patterns like an animal or a robot.

"But but MUH HISTORY" you say, the root word of Nigger is the latin word Nigra which means black it was The Dutch who originally coined the original version of Nigger which meant black man. Are you really going to let this specter of Holland haunt your very dreams? The Slavery argument doesn't even hold up because it was a Slave MARKET. The Slave ships were the buyers and only bought the slaves (to later be resold) because the Africans themselves were selling. Africa didn't value human life the way the west does, africa still doesn't. They felt that you could exchange a human life for material goods because it was one less mouth to feed and one less possible problem removed from their society. The coastal slave markets drove the inland tribes and slave markets into bankrupcy because nobody wanted to set foot on africa due to malaria and other diseases.

So yes even considering the history of the word nigger, that argument doesn't even hold water.

So fuck off with your pearl clutching nigger.


----------



## byuu (Feb 25, 2020)

> In the era of information, you'd think everyone would just know the truth by now but that's not the case. Presumably, the truth is out there, for all societal issues, but it's muddied and muddied primarily by the fact no one cares what the truth is. We all have our truth and we all memorize our arguments and at the end of the day we feel we know what's right and wrong and that's good enough for us.


The problem is that there is no single truth to these issues.
Take a simple question like "How do we deal with poverty?".

Forget about answering it - how would you even judge how good the answer is?
There's no universal objective metric for this. Some will judge it on how cost-effective it is, some on how little taxes it needs, some on how much it will cut down poverty - damn the costs, etc..

To judge which one of those metrics is the best, we would have to answer how society should be run in general and what the perfect society would look like.
And there you have a complex mess of different moral values.
A totalitarian state controlled by a benevolent AI that maximises happiness sounds like paradise to some people. Some people want a world where you can freely buy anthrax to deal with your unruly child slaves. Others want society to be a perfect machine where everyone devotes everything towards a single unified cause. Normal people just have some vague idea of a society that balances all those different values in some way.

If we were living in the best possible run society - how would we even know?


----------



## Slappy McGherkin (Feb 25, 2020)

"The truth is out there."

It is, but even when found, too many today can't handle the truth. It's inconvenient, it's often not politically correct, and it's likely sexist/racist/homophobic/whatever. These truths get conveniently swept under the carpet (or sugar-coated beyond belief to make them somewhat palatable) because nobody wants to deal with the instant social backlash of current year SJWs. This is why I abandoned all forms of social media (other than a couple of forums) a few years ago. People in numbers can perpetuate a belief or non-truth. Stupid people in numbers make that astonishingly worse. 

Then you have idiots like Biden espousing "We choose truth over facts!" Anybody care to enlighten my dumbass as to what the difference between a "truth" and a "fact" is? I've always seen them as one and the same, or at the very least, being nearly synonymous in supporting each other.  

Meh. I do mourn the loss of humor in today's society. The ability to laugh at one's self or even others over re.tarded nonsense has always kept me sane.


----------



## Icasaracht (Feb 25, 2020)

You’re all a bunch of black Irishmen. Humor, is the one true anti-authoritarian tool that kicks every ideology or so-called “truth” in the groins.

Shit, here’s Shostakovich’s _Babi Yar _addressing the importance of humor *during the rule of Stalin*.

*Dimitri Shostakovich - Symphony No. 13 "Babi Yar": 2nd Movement - Humour, Allegretto*
*





Humor (Lyrics in English.)*

Tsars, kings, emperors,
Rulers of the world,
Commanded parades
But humor - humor they could not.
To the palaces of the eminent
Who, well groomed, all day reclined.

Came the vagabond Aesop
And before him all appeared impoverished.

In homes where a hypocrite left traces
Of his puny feet,

And this banality Hadji Nasr-ed-Din
Swept aside with his jokes like a chessboard.

They wanted to buy humor.

Only he cannot be bought!

They wanted to kill humor.

But humor thumbed his nose.

To battle him is tough business.
They executed him endlessly.

Humor's severed head
Was stuck on a warrior's pike.

Just when the buffoons' pipes
Would start their tale
He would brightly cry: "I'm here."

And would break into a dashing dance.

In a threadbare scanty coat,
Crestfallen and as if repenting,
Caught as a political prisoner
He would go to his execution.
His appearance displayed obedience,
Ready for his life hereafter,
When suddenly he would slip out of his coat
Waiving his hand

And bye-bye!

They hid humor in cells,
But like hell they succeeded.

Iron bars and stone walls
He would pass right through.
Cleaning his throat from the cold,
Like an ordinary soldier
He marched as a simple ditty
With a rifle for the Winter Palace.

He is used to stern glances,
But it does not hurt him.
And humor looks upon himself
At times with humor.

He is everlasting.
He is smart.
And nimble.

He will walk through everything and everybody.

And so, glory to humor!
He is a courageous fellow.


----------



## Foxxo (Feb 25, 2020)

I feel like I've been left forever damaged by Sargon, because I still find him funny.

He still won't acknowledge that he killed UKIP, by the way.


----------



## Icasaracht (Feb 25, 2020)

Foxxo said:


> I feel like I've been left forever damaged by Sargon, because I still find him funny.
> 
> He still won't acknowledge that he killed UKIP, by the way.


Because Sargon's really fucking funny. He's the kind of guy to score 100 on an IQ test, sit atop the bell curve, chuckle and proclaim "I Win!"


----------



## Marissa Moira (Feb 25, 2020)

Foxxo said:


> He still won't acknowledge that he killed UKIP, by the way.


And OJ still won't admit that he killed two people.


----------



## An Ghost (Feb 25, 2020)

Saul Alinsky wrote in Rules for Radicals that tactics for change should always be fun. If it's not fun, then what's the point?


----------



## Terrorist (Feb 25, 2020)

Noolay said:
			
		

> The 'rise of the right' everyone is freaking out about is actually just the rise of comedy. Hitler and the n-word and all sorts of anti-intellectual shit like climate change denial, anti-vaccines, whatever is due to the fact that that side is really funny and tramples all over things we previously established as sacred in the 2000s and grew reverent of in the 2010s.
> 
> Though with the anti-porn pro-state rhetoric growing now, I think the pendulum is going to swing again. The anti-intellectualism is getting to a point where it is stepping on the toes of people in the same way that the left had before, and the tide of demand for personal freedom conflicts with the most prominent influencers on the right. If you started loving Hitler because he was going to put the SJWs in labor camps you might start looking at other potential policies and wonder "how does this benefit me?" when you're not in on the joke



Not everybody is a blackpilled nihilist who wants to laugh while the world burns. The "rise of the right" isn't just jokes, it's a genuine reaction to how fucked up the status quo is. A lot of people get into the alt-right for the humor bc those jokes and memes are truthful commentary on the pozzed anti-white CURRENT YEAR and they can relate.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Feb 25, 2020)

You have an interesting take.

Why take things seriously? Humor has more longevity than serious analysis. Humor actually helps people analyze situations better, for their understanding at the very least, but it also deters their vision on the world. Think about shit like Crowder, Oliver, Colbert, or even Carlin, are people who have used humor as a way to propagate their perspectives on the world. Humor is a powerful tool. It is not only a sedative, but it's also an informant and a powerful one at that.


----------



## HensKenKline (Feb 25, 2020)

Can you bring up an example of Sargon making a statement that exemplifies your criticism? Your post is so generalistic it's hard to agree with or argue against. 

I will say though, I am not under the impression the "the left" is any more intellectual than "the right", they just like to appeal to science (=shit media says scientists say is science) instead of making actual arguments. I think this is because there's a lot of intellectually dishonest trolls in the "science" community publishing all kinds of "research" every day that would fall apart under scrutiny, especially all the kinds of social sciences. However they publish so much in such an organized way that it's impossible to even take apart as fast as they churn it out - and if you did it, nobody would write about it either. People would do well to remember that truth is about making sound and logical arguments supported by strong evidence, not about having a PhD and calling yourself a scientist, because that's just an appeal to authority in the end.

As for the memes, I'm sure there's a handful of actual Nazi supporters out there, but I'm also pretty sure most if it is just jokes. Who in their right mind would support actual Nazis? Actual Nazis care for freedom of speech arguably even less than today's SJWs. 

As for right-wing Youtubers in general ... I'll grant you many of them are fucking annoying, but I find Akkad to actually be pretty tolerable. Shapiro is way worse imo, at least Akkad sprinkles in some historical knowledge and is a bit chill about his presentation. Thing is, you don't have to focus on people like Shapiro etc. They are what you say, demagogues appealing to low IQ people, but that doesn't mean that the political position they stand for is as dumb as their own selves. The left wing has the same low IQ rhetorics available, fearmongering about racists and the "alt-right" and whatnot. 

If you want to have a good argument about something, I think there's enough ways available to have it. The existence of a few annoying ideological "pop stars" doesn't really take that away. And these pop stars have always existed anyway. If anything, the internet today at least gives us the chance to question this stuff. In the past, it was all a one-way street: Newspaper or TV straight into your mind, with no way to talk back.


----------



## Spedestrian (Feb 26, 2020)

You're absolutely right. Allow me to demonstrate:


> Discourse is 30 gallons of piss warm beer, humor is 3 gallons of Everclear.


Boom, your entire idea distilled into a rhyming couplet, all seriousposters blown the fuck out. Discourse? More like _pisscourse._


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Feb 26, 2020)

The problem is that by the time you are ready to actually argue about a topic you are already deadset in your belief and won't change it, and in the case of onlookers they'll care more about charisma/their-peers than actual "facts and logic" (otherwise Sanders campaign would have sunk the moment a guy with a calculator showed up). And yeah, it's not new. 
The best way to actually change a person's mind is putting him in a physical situation that makes him question his beliefs.


----------



## spurger king (Feb 26, 2020)

Discourse is massively overrated. Ideas don't make people do things, and a better world is not a result of enough people just believing precisely the right things. Soygon is cringe because he's a fat limey on youtube who has adopted the persona of an ancient conqueror.


----------



## Oglooger (Feb 26, 2020)

francesco said:


> With that said, human stupidity does actually have it's limits.



I've met people who don't even know how to boil water, never knew what the French flag looked like despite taking French for 6 months, and just social media in general, the stupidity of the masses will be infinite no matter how much we try to throw literacy and knowledge at them.


----------



## Honka Honka Burning Love (Feb 26, 2020)

> The political GOP/DNC debates are basically just Internet Bloodsports for boomers. People yelling at each other.



Dude as much of a shit show the debates on TV are, they aren't that different than back in the day. Thomas Jefferson legit called his opponent a “a hideous hermaphroditical character which has neither the force and firmness of a man, not the gentleness and sensibility of a woman.” and claimed he was in league with the King of England. Nothing has really changed in our political discourse..we just get to see the shit show live on tv now.


----------



## heyilikeyourmom (Feb 26, 2020)

Marissa Moira said:


> Calling someone a Nigger is only insulting because you let it be insulting.
> 
> A nigger isn't any different than calling someone an idiot. A Nigger is someone who lacks higher functioning in their brain and only operates on simplistic pre-determined thought patterns like an animal or a robot.
> 
> ...


Try running around screaming the word in public and see if your reasoning stops people from fucking you up.


----------



## Orion Balls (Feb 26, 2020)

WeWuzFinns said:


> Who ever has the most power and influence will win in the future as they always have. Arguments don't matter money does.


Off topic, but that's one reason I dislike anarchists so much. Tear down the system, and who will be in charge? Those with resources and charisma, same as now. (Also the fact that they always seem to rinse their pepper sprayed eyes out with mil.k from one of the giant conglomerates they hate so much.)


----------



## Marissa Moira (Feb 26, 2020)

heyilikeyourmom said:


> Try running around screaming the word in public and see if your reasoning stops people from fucking you up.


I probably wouldn't rile up any black people, probably just a few hordes of butch lesbians.


----------



## Slap47 (Feb 26, 2020)

Null misses the crucial point. Sargon doesn't just memorize things like Locke, he also does so incorrectly.

Right wing anti-intellectualism isn't as bad as left wing anti-intellectualism due to a lack of power. However, it will be in the future as it's influence is more pronounced.

Unfortunately, the right only claims to care about freedom when they lack power. We'll see things reverse very quickly. Remember the moral majority and the rights historical view of civil liberties.


----------



## UF6 (Feb 27, 2020)

When we want our leaders to entertain us, when we want our leaders to be a person you would want to drink a beer with, and more of a personality with a cult following that with break our in playing the saxophone (like Bill Clinton did for his first presidential run). Just looking at questions and answers from previous presidential races like Richard Nixon or John F. Kennedy, it is amazing in retrospect how discourse has changed in our society, but that can be to having a society bombarded with information if only they look at their phones or desktop computer. What we have today is a bunch of senior citizens (and a humanoid rat) screaming at each other with no real policies, just selling a dream, and they hope you vote for it; sort of like a Kickstarter for a video game not even made yet, only one of them is a greater disappointment in our life though.


It reminds me of how society likes demagogues; they bring in high ratings, which is why many things in our country and our global society are all wrong. It does not end with Orange Man, and it will persist much further after he leaves office and dies from eating too many McHeartAttack Burgers. Seeing society going off an existential cliff as we all get to onlookers is not something any of us wish to see or partake in, but Boomers will boom, and Xers will fall in line to be the narcissists cooperate prostitutes in two-piece suits.

The information age is not we foresaw it as today; I sort of having like the 1990s nostalgia about a fledgling internet and the endless possibilities and potential, but limiting it to the masses seems like the only way to people get protected without context.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Feb 27, 2020)

Slap47 said:


> Null misses the crucial point. Sargon doesn't just memorize things like Locke, he also does so incorrectly.



One of the weirder aspects of the skeptics is their tendacy to present themselves as intellectuals when they're clearly not. At best Sargon is a right wing pundit in the vein of Rush limbaugh or Michael Savage who in turn arnt particulary good sources of information or thought. More honestly Sargons a fat sperg who mistook his success with slightly bitter nerds as him having a legitimate point.


----------



## CheezzyMach (Feb 27, 2020)

Slap47 said:


> Null misses the crucial point. Sargon doesn't just memorize things like Locke, he also does so incorrectly.
> 
> Right wing anti-intellectualism isn't as bad as left wing anti-intellectualism due to a lack of power. However, it will be in the future as it's influence is more pronounced.
> 
> Unfortunately, the right only claims to care about freedom when they lack power. We'll see things reverse very quickly. Remember the moral majority and the rights historical view of civil liberties.


I am eagerly awaiting the Left to "become" champions of free speech and expression again once the Right gets drunk on power like in the 80s.

While conviently ignoring their own SJW idiocy.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Feb 27, 2020)

CheezzyMach said:


> I am eagerly awaiting the Left to "become" champions of free speech and expression again once the Right gets drunk on power like in the 80s.
> 
> While conviently ignoring their own SJW idiocy.



Perhaps we should be grateful for some sort of equilibrium, someone is always willing to stand for freedom even if their stance is self-serving. Afterall if hypocrisy was really that big an obsticle we'd still all be living in caves eating mammoth dung and being scared of that Tiger with big teeth.


----------



## DrunkJoe (Feb 27, 2020)

Well we literally raised a generation based entirely on fees fees and it shows.  Too many people are way too fucking emotionally fragile and are just what my grandpa would call fucking pussies.  Between low effort skeptics and the sjw cabal it is just 2 sides of an emotionially unstable coin.  Thing is right now the sjws are acting like the old moral fags did and are loosing the counter culture movement that got them into prominence.  The left lost its humor.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Mar 13, 2020)

Honka Honka Burning Love said:


> Dude as much of a shit show the debates on TV are, they aren't that different than back in the day. Thomas Jefferson legit called his opponent a “a hideous hermaphroditical character which has neither the force and firmness of a man, not the gentleness and sensibility of a woman.” and claimed he was in league with the King of England. Nothing has really changed in our political discourse..we just get to see the shit show live on tv now.



I would disagree on this at least a little bit.  The format used to be designed to rely slightly less on gotcha moments.  The Lincoln-Douglas debate, for instance, went as follows:



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> Each debate lasted 3 hours. The format was that one candidate spoke for 60 minutes, then the other candidate spoke for 90 minutes, and then the first candidate was allowed a 30-minute rejoinder. The candidates alternated speaking first. As the incumbent, Douglas spoke first in four of the debates.



I tried to read a little bit of the debates once; they turned me near-comatose.  And I've read IRS publications end to end.

Granted, Lincoln's age did still have gotcha moments as well as fans of gotcha moments.  John Wilkes Booth, for instance, timed his legendary gunshot to coincide with a very specific line of the play that Abraham Lincoln was attending: _"Well, I guess I know enough to turn you inside out, old gal; you sockdologizing old man-trap!"_


----------



## Lards and Lasses (Mar 14, 2020)

Nihilism is the only way. But it doesn’t matter.


----------



## Autocrat (Mar 15, 2020)

Political debates are bad because they're all full of shit and speaking to a general American audience that barely exists. 
People want a political system in which they're an active participant & a vibrant Government that is quicker to evolve. We could have fully driverless cars right now if there was infrastructure (i.e. sensors) in place for it. We could also have flying cars if there were sensors to assist and prevent accidents. 
Instead, neither is going to come any time soon.

It isn't that intellectualism is dead, it's that there aren't enough outlets for it. 
More than anything, I think the masses want community. The good thing is that community & progress & intellectualism all grow hand in hand. One invariably seeps into the other.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Mar 15, 2020)

So what you're saying is that the people who will be ruling people's opinions and understanding in this clown world will be.... clowns.


----------



## He Who Points And Laughs (Mar 15, 2020)

Some power leveling ahead.

I am a classic liberal in the sense that the Enlightenment concepts I find to be near perfect. John Stuart Mill's _On Liberty_ is the most rational political argument I have ever read. The US Constitution, with a few problematic sections, is a superb document., The closest political ideology in the USA I could identify with would be the libertarians. However, I am pragmatic.

If there is a solution which solves a problem better and cheaper, I will go with that. Japan has a health system with covers everyone cheaply. If you want better care above that, you can pay. While Soviet Canukistan, the UK. and all other popularly quoted examples of "socialized medicine" seem like disasters to me, Japan's system is rational.

So, I am not so deeply married to any "side" when it comes to policy. That which works best should win. BUT... The ability to point and laugh at morons doing stupid shit is paramount. The one thing I will never waver on is freeze peach.

Sargon is so far up his own ass he can describe the texture of each turd. Watch his interview on the Joe Rogan podcast. 

For the right, Tucker & Gutfeld are the best advocates in the media. On the left, Jimmy Dore is a good advocate. These people are all funny. They can laugh at themselves. Sargon seems like he would have an aneurysm if he tried.


Homer Simpson was right, be more funny.


----------



## AStupidMonkey (Nov 19, 2020)

Sorry for the Necro: I only found this when Ghost of Null whispered out from the past.

But I couldn't help but find something oddly familiar about the OP.  After scratching a hole through my chin, I finally remembered where I'd heard it before!


----------



## Rupert Bear (Nov 25, 2020)

I remember how back in 2015 everyone saw imageboards as these evil places where everyone would go out of their way to hurt your feefees and serious discussion was basically a lost cause.

Now this idea of 4chan is basically the entire internet. Twitter and pretty much any sites with an upvote system are a hellhole of anger where relentless mockery is acceptable. Strawmanning the shit out of your opponent is extremely encouraged by Likes and you will never be called out for it unless you use the no-no racist words.
Oh, and yeah, having " || BLM" at the end of your name also makes you immune to criticism. God forbid you ever employ mockery in your own as a defense because then you will be reported and your account will be automatically nuked.
It's all so tiresome


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Nov 27, 2020)

There's no such thing as the pendulum. I can tell you the future because the future already happened. Weimar Germany, Spanish civil war, Dreyfus affair, and the Boulanger affair all happened and are strikingly similar to our own situation today. The reason you're wrong is because you're thinking outside the box. Don't think of new theories about how things will play out because humans nature never changes.

The right isn't gaining traction because they're funny, the reality is *they're not gaining  any traction at all*. What's funny is that people legitimately think that there's a pendulum and it swings from left to right. They know that because that's what's been happening for the past 70 years, right? I don't have to tell you that there was no reactionary uprising in the 70s or 90s do I? So long as there's food and entertainment the pendulum will swing leftwards forever


----------



## Syaoran Li (Nov 28, 2020)

Austrian Conscript 1915 said:


> There's no such thing as the pendulum. I can tell you the future because the future already happened. Weimar Germany, Spanish civil war, Dreyfus affair, and the Boulanger affair all happened and are strikingly similar to our own situation today. The reason you're wrong is because you're thinking outside the box. Don't think of new theories about how things will play out because humans nature never changes.
> 
> The right isn't gaining traction because they're funny, the reality is *they're not gaining  any traction at all*. What's funny is that people legitimately think that there's a pendulum and it swings from left to right. They know that because that's what's been happening for the past 70 years, right? I don't have to tell you that there was no reactionary uprising in the 70s or 90s do I? So long as there's food and entertainment the pendulum will swing leftwards forever



The pendulum effect very much is a thing, but it's mostly seen in American politics and culture

There was a reactionary uprising and backlash against the New Left of the 60's and 70's, it was called the Religious Right and their heyday was in the 80's and 90's and they lingered into the first half of the 2000's

The dreaded neocons couldn't get as far as they did if they didn't piggyback off the Religious Right in the 80's during Reagan's first term, and in exchange, the neocons kept the fundies relevant and active politically a lot longer than they would've been without it.

It wasn't until the late 2000's when Bush's screwups became too big to ignore and the Great Recession was beginning in earnest that the Religious Right was fully put out to pasture for good by the neocons


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Nov 28, 2020)

Rupert Bear said:


> I remember how back in 2015 everyone saw imageboards as these evil places where everyone would go out of their way to hurt your feefees and serious discussion was basically a lost cause.
> 
> Now this idea of 4chan is basically the entire internet. Twitter and pretty much any sites with an upvote system are a hellhole of anger where relentless mockery is acceptable. Strawmanning the shit out of your opponent is extremely encouraged by Likes and you will never be called out for it unless you use the no-no racist words.
> Oh, and yeah, having " || BLM" at the end of your name also makes you immune to criticism. God forbid you ever employ mockery in your own as a defense because then you will be reported and your account will be automatically nuked.
> It's all so tiresome


and it's magnificent...
death to nuance...


----------



## Penis Drager (Nov 28, 2020)

So an alt-righter walks into a bar and the bartender says... GTFO
Then a socialist walks into a bar and the bartender says... oh hell no
After that, an ancap walks into a bar and the bartender says... shut up and go away
Finally, a centrist walks into the bar and the bartender says... nope
And then everyone else was happy: shooting the shit, enjoying their escape from the grind, and just being normal human beings not wanting to deal with the shit they deal with everywhere else.
the end


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Nov 28, 2020)

Syaoran Li said:


> The pendulum effect very much is a thing, but it's mostly seen in American politics and culture
> 
> There was a reactionary uprising and backlash against the New Left of the 60's and 70's, it was called the Religious Right and their heyday was in the 80's and 90's and they lingered into the first half of the 2000's
> 
> ...


Nice try, but that was a dying power structure throwing its last punches. In order for the pendulum to truly swing you need the young to become right wing, otherwise there's basically no long term affect at all. Millennials who grew up during the satanic panic are now atheist.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Nov 28, 2020)

An Ghost said:


> Saul Alinsky wrote in Rules for Radicals that tactics for change should always be fun. If it's not fun, then what's the point?


His point wasn't that fun was the goal, his point was that when it's fun it works better, because it's more attractive to follow.

This is an important distinction.


----------



## Irritable Bowel Syndrome (Nov 28, 2020)

Lol no, the one who will win in the future is the one who is both willing and able to.  Aside from most right-wingers being cucks, it's also well-documented that most of them are less intelligent, so even if they're willing, they aren't able to.  The most extreme examples are tards like Dylan Roof, who are willing, but their typical conservative subhuman levels of intelligence make them resort to senseless violence. 
As for the ones who are able to but not willing?  I'm not sure, even if the GOP didn't cuck out all the time it's probably too late to do anything, decades of idiotic and delusional conservative ideology and dunning-krugers has made it impossible for the right to ever fight back in any meaningful way.


----------

